# John Deere 54 Manure Spreader



## Steve Huff (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking for part number W28020 50 tooth gear. Preferably a good used one. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Steve, welcome to the tractor forum.

It is best to contact Bill at [email protected] He has many JD spreaders, so I'm certain he has the part you want.


----------

